# Flasher Carte graphique Pc sous Mac : comment ?



## Mac_Demons (26 Août 2004)

Salut!

J'ai cherché un site qui pourrais m'expliquer comment flasher une Ati Radeon Pc pour quelle fonctionne sur Mac. J'avais déjà trouvé mais je ne retrouve pu le site, alors quelqu'un pourrais me dire ou trouver l'info?

Merci!


----------



## Apca (26 Août 2004)

Salut,

Fait une recherche sur Macbidouille


----------



## Apca (26 Août 2004)

ICI pour la 9800 

ICI la 8500 

Fait une recherche sur leur site dans la rubrique article aussi tu trouvera certainement


----------

